# Fox DHX 5.0 im RM7



## der Olli (19. April 2006)

Moin,
passt der Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer problemlos in´s RM7?
Fährt das vielleicht jemand so und könnte von Erfahrungen berichten?
Danke schon mal.


----------



## iNSANE! (19. April 2006)

Ja er passt. 190mm Einbaulaenge. Dafuer gibts aber auch den RMx Thread. Schau Dir mal Meth3434 Gallery an - dann siehst Dus auch.

-CLOSE-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (19. April 2006)

uii...insane nimmt admin qualitäten an


----------



## iNSANE! (19. April 2006)

Ja, diese Befaehigung haette ich gern. Ich kaempfe drum aber scheinbar will man mir die nicht gewaehren. Schade.


----------



## Alexeus (22. April 2006)

Hi, hab in meinem RM6 jetzt andere Umlenkhebel und den DHX 5.0 Dämpfer mit 190 mm Einbaulänge drin. Passt wunderbar.

Kann Dir mal ein paar Bilder machen, wenn Du willst.

Aloha,
Alexeus


----------



## TurboLenzen (22. April 2006)

Ja immer her mit Bilder'n! Aber bitte dann in den "RMX Thread" oder in die Rocky Gallery..

greets,


----------



## Alexeus (5. Juni 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Ja immer her mit Bilder'n! Aber bitte dann in den "RMX Thread" oder in die Rocky Gallery..
> 
> greets,



Was länge währt....
...nun sind die Bilder endlich in der Rocky Mountain Gallery:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154099&page=30

und im Foto-Album:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3965

Aloha


----------

